# Fuji Sportif 2.3 New vs. better bike used



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

I am new to biking and am interested in trying the sport. I am planning on riding around 50 miles per week, mostly for fitness. My price range is around $700, and I recently found a 2014 Fuji Sportif 2.3 for $650. I have a herniated C5 disc, so the bike needs to have more relaxed geometry like the Sportif. I have found better bikes used for LESS money on Craigslist. However, I feel that with my limited knowledge of bikes that I should at least start with a new one, purchased at a reputable LBS. Although, some of my friends say buy the better used bike and then pay the LBS to do a fit and tune the bike (after test riding many different brands I am confident that I need a 58cm frame). I am wondering what everyone thinks about this bike for a beginner, and to hear opinions on the buying used idea which was proposed to me.

I guess my biggest concern with the Sportif is the components because all I feel I read about is getting at least 105's. However, those bikes would be really pushing my limit, and I feel a lot to spend with being so new to the sport. 

Looking forward to your opinions


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

I built my bike with 105. It definitely feels better, quicker, snappier shifting, I also find it it's quieter when spinning. Even braking feels better, the squeeze on the brakes feels snappier and firmer, and it does brake better too. 105 brakes are great, are an improvement over Tektro and other generic AL brakes. It may make cycling experience more enjoyable, it won't make you faster or better cyclist. 105 shifters and drivetrain won't make my legs stronger or have more endurance or make me a smarter commuter.

I would first ride a cheap bike before spending big. I bought a bike for $340 off Craigslist and road that for most of the fall and winter before deciding to upgrade in the spring to my current bike. And I commute daily. And I'm still not a strong cyclist. I'm upping my mileage to 30 miles a day this week and hopefully 40 a day next week. Cycling is tough.

There is plenty more to spend money on for cycling
- Cycling shoes (I don't have)
- Clip in pedals (I don't have)
- Cycling shirts (I don't have)
- Cycling bibs (I don't have)
- Cycling shorts (I do have)
- Cycling lights (I have 4)
- Cycling repair kit (2 tubes, 3 co2 cartridges, tubes, tire levers, multi-tool, sram chain link, and chain tool)
- Repairs like new tubes, tires etc.
- Cycling mirrors (I don't have but probably should)
- Good Pump! I bought the Nashbar Orange, nice pump!

Just saying, plenty more to buy! Total cost of cycling is: INSANE compared to another endurance sport like running.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

My first road bike was a used (though meticulously maintained) LeMond Tourmalet with a mix of 105 and Ultegra. I picked it up for $750 and rode it about a year before I upgraded, so getting a good used bike (probably a little better than a new bottom end bike) is doable.

As previously stated though. Be sure to include some funds for a helmet (must have!!), shoes and pedals (highly recommended), bibs and jersey (also highly recommended). Beyond that, you'll need a kit for flats and a solid floor pump. Don't bother with a saddle bag for your flat kit, I just use a ziplock bag and put it in my jersey pocket.

Lights (headlight anyway) are kinda optional. I almost always have my tail light strapped to my bike, but I only put the headlight on if I'm going to be out after sunset. Spend the extra money on a strong headlight (200 lumens+ for the road) and get rechargable lights.

The areas you don't want to go cheap on are shoes, bibs, and helmet. Get the best (and best fitting) you can afford. Having comfortable contact points will make you think more about how your legs and lungs are screaming vs your feet being uncomfortable or your ass being sore. Screaming legs and lungs are the hallmark of a good ride, you know it's really good when you're tasting blood after a really hard effort on a climb or an attempt to ride people off your wheel.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Great to hear you are getting in to cycling! I am a tech at a chain that sells Fuji and have worked on/built tons of Sportifs'. If you are looking at the 2014 model I believe Sora has replaced the abysmal Tourney group that used to be on there. The shifters will have traditional two paddle shifting instead of that lame thumb button, and remember the geometry on that bike is very relaxed. The Vera Corsa wheels are absolutely terrible. Most come totally de-tensioned from the factory, and even after rebuilding/tensioning tend to lose tension during use. They are heavy and the no-name bladed spokes are heavy and brittle. I have warranty re-built probably 13 or 14 of those wheels since the beginning of the year. The frames are heavy and unremarkable looking but I have seen no manufacturing defects nor ride related failures. Many customers use the Sportif as an introduction to road riding, and end up buying something else the next season. Good luck with your purchase!


----------

